# Laying your Motorhome up for the Summer



## paulhelenwilko (Mar 23, 2020)

This is a motorhome thread for Annie...

So it looks like we may have to forego our motorhome pleasures for some weeks. We always have plenty of threads about laying up for winter.... but what about laying up for many weeks in the summer what prep do we need to do ? Should we SORN ? How often should we run the engine or move the wheels ? What jobs are people going to get done ?

And on the bright side how do we make sure all is ready for the 'all clear'.

Paul


----------



## witzend (Mar 23, 2020)

SORN'ing and Taxing is easily done on line when at home I usually sorn mine if home for a month now we'll probably be laided up for at least 4 months so worth the effort. Keep mine at home so connect EHU once a week for 24 hrs keeps batterys charged start it up a couple of times a wk run it at a fast tick over till up to temp open  windows when sunny. 
Never packed it for much over a month in last 10 yrs but will run heater and fridge now and again as well


----------



## harrow (Mar 23, 2020)

Well you should not have to worry about it freezing   
Keep the tyres pumped up and the battery charged and we will have to see how things turn out.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 23, 2020)

Remove all Pasta, Rice, Pot Noodles, Beans and bog roll.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 23, 2020)

Not sorning  mine but we have turned it into an isolation ward with my compromised immune system I may end up living in it on the drive so it’s been bleached and cleaned within an inch of its life it’s full of water Diesel and gas if the walking dead appear on the streets it will be our get away vehicle too


----------



## mid4did (Mar 23, 2020)

I,ll be sorning when the insurance is due end of april beginning of may.Nothing to gain from doing it sooner.All ready to go as we had everything packed for the off just over a week ago.


----------



## harrow (Mar 23, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Not sorning  mine but we have turned it into an isolation ward with my compromised immune system I may end up living in it on the drive so it’s been bleached and cleaned within an inch of its life it’s full of water Diesel and gas if the walking dead appear on the streets it will be our get away vehicle too


It will be the zombie wildcampers that will want your van    ,

sleep well


----------



## Lee (Mar 23, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Remove all Pasta, Rice, Pot Noodles, Beans and bog roll.


So we now know where you are storing your panic bought goods.
I HOPE YOU ARE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF.


----------



## witzend (Mar 23, 2020)

mid4did said:


> I,ll be sorning when the insurance is due end of april beginning of may.Nothing to gain from doing it sooner


Doing it end of this month you'll Gain £20 hardly nothing


----------



## izwozral (Mar 23, 2020)

I am turning mine into a giant cold frame to bring seedlings on.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 23, 2020)

witzend said:


> SORN'ing and Taxing is easily done on line when at home I usually sorn mine if home for a month now we'll probably be laided up for at least 4 months so worth the effort. Keep mine at home so connect EHU once a week for 24 hrs keeps batterys charged start it up a couple of times a wk run it at a fast tick over till up to temp open  windows when sunny.
> Never packed it for much over a month in last 10 yrs but will run heater and fridge now and again as well


Starting a engine and not taking for a run is the worst thing you can do,more wear in first 2 mins,takes at least 40 miles to get battery back up to 100% after turning the starter,what you should always do before a long layup is change the oil and jack up leaving wheels clear of ground but do turn to stop the discs and drums from sticking,dont put the h/brake on,do keep both starter and hab battery on a smart charger,keep mice out.


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 23, 2020)

I never usually bothered with Sorn, but think it makes sense to do it before end of March as it's gonna be 2/3 months minimum before anybody is going anywhere. I reckon it will be even longer.


----------



## mid4did (Mar 23, 2020)

mid4did said:


> I,ll be sorning when the insurance is due end of april beginning of may.Nothing to gain from doing it sooner.All ready to go as we had everything packed for the off just over a week ago.





witzend said:


> Doing it end of this month you'll Gain £20 hardly nothing


Yes I agree in most cases but in our case the motorhome is registered and taxed under disabled class.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 24, 2020)

As for the van I have to take my wife to work and back.
So I intend to drive the van there and back once the car reaches half full.
I don't want it sitting idle for months, or full of old fuel.
Just remember if you don’t renew your insurance it could be stolen or be vandalised or a fire could start.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 24, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> As for the van I have to take my wife to work and back.
> So I intend to drive the van there and back once the car reaches half full.
> I don't want it sitting idle for months, or full of old fuel.
> Just remember if you don’t renew your insurance it could be stolen or be vandalised or a fire could start.


The fuel will be ok as long as you keep the tank full to the neck.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> The fuel will be ok as long as you keep the tank full to the neck.



Yes Trev, but I don’t like the idea of the van laying up to long.
My wife works in M&S and it’s a 10 mile round trip.
The car is full at the moment, will run it to half a tank first.


----------



## in h (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm not going to SORN it for less than 50p per day, but I may find the time to WASH it.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 26, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Starting a engine and not taking for a run is the worst thing you can do,more wear in first 2 mins,takes at least 40 miles to get battery back up to 100% after turning the starter,what you should always do before a long layup is change the oil and jack up leaving wheels clear of ground but do turn to stop the discs and drums from sticking,dont put the h/brake on,do keep both starter and hab battery on a smart charger,keep mice out.


This is a tricky one....
I want to do an oil and filter change as it is long overdue anyway.  But you should warm the oil up before changing - but not allowed to drive it to warm it and letting it idle is not the best way either.  Hmmmm

ref keeping the Starter Charged up.  For anyone who has hookup to their Leisure Battery, but the starter battery does not get anything, this kind of lead can be handy - https://amzn.to/3amlWyf.
Plug one end into the cigar lighter in the dash (usually permanent live) and the other to a lesiure battery 12V socket and that will keep the starter at the same voltage as the leisure.
(I know it says "currently unavailable" - it is just a link to show the kind of cable to look for)


----------



## wildebus (Mar 26, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Yes Trev, but I don’t like the idea of the van laying up to long.
> My wife works in M&S and it’s a 10 mile round trip.
> The car is full at the moment, will run it to half a tank first.


I made a conscious decision to fill both the van and the car with fuel just in case there were any fuel delivery shortages  (you never know!)
Also had the oil tank filled for the same reason and got some fuel in a jerry can for the generator. Some may regard as "panic buying", I regard as sensible precautions.

With 645Ah of battery in the van, 400W of Solar on the roof, another 390W of Solar in loose panels (stock for selling but I could cable up), I guess there is a bit of doomsday prepping there.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 26, 2020)

wildebus said:


> I made a conscious decision to fill both the van and the car with fuel just in case there were any fuel delivery shortages  (you never know!)
> Also had the oil tank filled for the same reason and got some fuel in a jerry can for the generator. Some may regard as "panic buying", I regard as sensible precautions.
> 
> With 645Ah of battery in the van, 400W of Solar on the roof, another 390W of Solar in loose panels (stock for selling but I could cable up), I guess there is a bit of doomsday prepping there.



The roads are quiet up here, not much fuel being used so I doubt if there will be a fuel shortage. Also Costco premium diesel £1.06


----------



## wildebus (Mar 26, 2020)

maybe the impact of the fuel strikes of 2002 (I think 2002?) are still on my mind.  That was a right pain!


----------



## Harrers (Mar 26, 2020)

harrow said:


> Well you should not have to worry about it freezing
> Keep the tyres pumped up and the battery charged and we will have to see how things turn out.


I am currently laid (layed ?) up in southern France and we had snow this morning. In these topsy turvy times anything is possible!


----------



## Harrers (Mar 26, 2020)

Since I was sent home from work a week last Tuesday following the French government lockdown I have only been outside once and that was to get some fizzy water and some flour from my motorhome pictured here. I have turned off my wifi in the van and will expect the solar panel to keep my batteries charged. Sorry no pics of the snow as it didn't last long. I am not actually at my home as that is a 10


 hour drive from my workplace but at my girlfriend's as she is only 45 minutes away.


----------



## in h (Mar 26, 2020)

wildebus said:


> I want to do an oil and filter change as it is long overdue anyway.  But you should warm the oil up before changing - but not allowed to drive it to warm it and letting it idle is not the best way either.


Letting it idle for hours on end  is not good, but running it long enough to warm up won't do any harm. Ice cream vans idle all day, every day, and still seem to survive. 
An hour or two idling every few weeks won't hurt it.


----------



## in h (Mar 26, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> The roads are quiet up here, not much fuel being used so I doubt if there will be a fuel shortage. Also Costco premium diesel £1.06


Crude oil prices are very low and dropping. If oil storage capacity gets full (which will possibly happen in a week or so) we may see fuel prices drop to unheard-of lows.


----------



## Carrerasax (Mar 26, 2020)

wildebus said:


> This is a tricky one....
> I want to do an oil and filter change as it is long overdue anyway.  But you should warm the oil up before changing - but not allowed to drive it to warm it and letting it idle is not the best way either.  Hmmmm
> 
> ref keeping the Starter Charged up.  For anyone who has hookup to their Leisure Battery, but the starter battery does not get anything, this kind of lead can be handy - https://amzn.to/3amlWyf.
> ...


Not supposed to leave a vehicle idling these days either I don’t think!!!


----------



## Carrerasax (Mar 26, 2020)

Harrers said:


> Since I was sent home from work a week last Tuesday following the French government lockdown I have only been outside once and that was to get some fizzy water and some flour from my motorhome pictured here. I have turned off my wifi in the van and will expect the solar panel to keep my batteries charged. Sorry no pics of the snow as it didn't last long. I am not actually at my home as that is a 10View attachment 78081 hour drive from my workplace but at my girlfriend's as she is only 45 minutes away.



does solar charger work without power on??


----------



## in h (Mar 26, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> Not supposed to leave a vehicle idling these days either I don’t think!!!


No, it has always been illegal. But as long as you don't leave it, it's not illegal.


----------



## Harrers (Mar 27, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> does solar charger work without power on??


I only disconnected my wifi, I left the main 12volt switch still on. My leisure batteries and vehicle battery will still get charged when the sun shines which it has quite a lot since I've been here. Actually I removed my 4G router and brought it indoors as often the 4G is better then the broadband we have here. If we have a sustained period of poor weather, I have sufficient cable to reach the EHU but don't really want to do this.


----------



## carol (Apr 16, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I am turning mine into a giant cold frame to bring seedlings on.


Ooo, what a good idea! Thanks Ral! Mwah


----------



## carol (Apr 16, 2020)

Don’t think I’ve got a split charger so can’t rely on solar to keep the van battery charged ... should I disconnect it? If not, how long would I need to run the engine to keep it charged? I’ve heard conflicting opinions on doing this. Also, I’m parked on a hill so can’t risk leaving the handbrake off. How can I minimise the brakes locking?


----------



## izwozral (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi Carol,

Turn the wheels into the kerb, put bricks/wood/chocks/whatever against back wheels and offside front wheel, put MH in gear, you can then leave the handbrake off.
Someone will be along soon re:battery.


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 16, 2020)

I put the winter fridge vents back in place today to try and discourage insects and wasps etc setting up home.

Davy


----------



## 2cv (Apr 16, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> I put the winter fridge vents back in place today to try and discourage insects and wasps etc setting up home.
> 
> Davy



Thanks, that reminds me that I must take mine off as we use the fridge to enable shopping less frequently.


----------



## witzend (Apr 16, 2020)

carol said:


> Don’t think I’ve got a split charger so can’t rely on solar to keep the van battery charged ... should I disconnect it?


Heres a easy cheap way to keep engine battery charged from solar/leisure batterys


----------



## witzend (Apr 16, 2020)

2cv said:


> Thanks, that reminds me that I must take mine off as we use the fridge to enable shopping less frequently.


I wonder if there's any need to if using electric to power the fridge


----------



## 2cv (Apr 16, 2020)

witzend said:


> I wonder if there's any need to if using electric to power the fridge



I don’t know, but it does still seem to get warm behind it.


----------



## witzend (Apr 16, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> I put the winter fridge vents back in place today to try and discourage insects and wasps etc setting up home.


I cover the Truma heater exterior exhaust/inlet as well had a problem with dead flies blocking the fan once


----------



## carol (Apr 16, 2020)

witzend said:


> Heres a easy cheap way to keep engine battery charged from solar/leisure batterys
> View attachment 79558


Omg, Witzend, thanks for the info and don’t want to seem like a dizzy ... erm ... blonde, but no way I could do that!


----------



## witzend (Apr 17, 2020)

carol said:


> Omg, Witzend, thanks for the info and don’t want to seem like a dizzy ... erm ... blonde, but no way I could do that!


It's just a simple wire with 2 croc clips one either end with a fuse in connecting the 2 positive terminals of leisure an engine batterys measure the length and get it made


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 17, 2020)

Witzend, thanks for that mate, im no electrician you see and this is like all great ideas, very simple. Any idea if theres an open online shop for the bits open cos all the ones round here are shut.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 17, 2020)

Toffeecat said:


> Witzend, thanks for that mate, im no electrician you see and this is like all great ideas, very simple. Any idea if theres an open online shop for the bits open cos all the ones round here are shut.



Send a message to @wildebus, sure he'll be able to supply bits or possibly a made up lead


----------



## witzend (Apr 17, 2020)

Toffeecat said:


> Witzend, thanks for that mate, im no electrician you see and this is like all great ideas, very simple. Any idea if theres an open online shop for the bits open cos all the ones round here are shut.


Ebay for certain just 2 croc clips length of wire and a inline fuse  https://tinyurl.com/ycpp275h  and 








						12V In-line Mini Blade Fuse Holder with 10 amp Fuse for Car Van Truck  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 12V In-line Mini Blade Fuse Holder with 10 amp Fuse for Car Van Truck at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					tinyurl.com


----------



## barryd (Apr 17, 2020)

I had mine fully serviced, fueled, full LPG, new MOT etc just before the lock down.  I thought it might be needed if the lights went off but it sounds like it was a good idea anyway from this thread. New oil, full diesel etc.

I just leave mine for months over winter normally, handbrake off, in gear, whip off the negative battery lead.  Generally all is fine when it comes out of hibernation.   I guess they sit on dealer forecourts for months on end sometimes.

I suppose if you wanted to give it a run you could use it to go shopping in without breaking any rules.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 17, 2020)

witzend said:


> Ebay for certain just 2 croc clips length of wire and a inline fuse  https://tinyurl.com/ycpp275h  and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sourcing a fuse with two wires each end and buying a pair of croc-clips is the easy bit.  
The tricky bit is finding a suitable place to put each end  (using croc clips implies there are bare +ve bits of wire to clip onto  - which would not be a good thing in a well-built motorhome)


----------



## witzend (Apr 17, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Sourcing a fuse with two wires each end and buying a pair of croc-clips is the easy bit.
> The tricky bit is finding a suitable place to put each end  (using croc clips implies there are bare +ve bits of wire to clip onto  - which would not be a good thing in a well-built motorhome)


Read the instructions they connect to battery terminals no different than connecting a battery charger post #35


----------



## wildebus (Apr 17, 2020)

witzend said:


> Read the instructions they connect to battery terminals no different than connecting a battery charger post 35


except one battery is in the engine bay probably and one is inside the vehicle.  How do you route the cable from engine bay to location of leisure battey?  how do you protect the cable as it goes through holes in bulkhead or through door jambs?  what protection is there for the cable in that fairly long route?  how you you join the cable to the fuse holder flying leads?
Too many things to just say to someone who has said he has no electrical knowledge "search on eBay and get this" without saying HOW he then uses it.
forget just sying an unhelpful "read the instructions", think in their shoes.


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 17, 2020)

I ll be ok. i used to strip massive diesel engines so ill be able to route it under the motorhome and up through the engine bay. The fella along from me is a top motor mechanic. Its weird, im fine with anything mechanical but very basic at electrics.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 17, 2020)

Toffeecat said:


> I ll be ok. i used to strip massive diesel engines so ill be able to route it under the motorhome and up through the engine bay. The fella along from me is a top motor mechanic. Its weird, im fine with anything mechanical but very basic at electrics.


It's just down to experience and comfort levels   When it comes to the mechanical stuff, I am perfectly happy stripping down brakes for example and done that on loads of vehicles, but something that is regarded as a very basic thing to do by most folk - i.e. doing an oil change - I really don't like to do and have only done that once in my life to my recollection!


----------



## witzend (Apr 17, 2020)

wildebus said:


> forget just sying an unhelpful "read the instructions",


That reply was to You who had obviously commented with out reading the complete thread where You would have seen the 2 connections where to the battery terminals not as You implied to bare wires. 
Toffee cat who only asked where he could source the parts to which the reply was ebay.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 17, 2020)

witzend said:


> That reply was to You who had obviously commented with out reading the complete thread where You would have seen the 2 connections where to the battery terminals not as You implied to bare wires.
> Toffee cat who only asked where he could source the parts to which the reply was ebay.


whatever


----------

